# Any one else here play golf



## Fate Fan (Jul 18, 2022)

Talk about your golf game or courses you played at or want to play at. Also a place to talk about general golf stuff


----------



## InuRightsActivist (Jul 18, 2022)

I play extreme ice golf, does that count?


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jul 18, 2022)

I took last summer off but have been starting up again over the past 2 months or so. Usually only play on Sundays but I have a few buddies who are really into it and I've been improving my game with their help during weekday range sessions. Had the best front 9 of my life yesterday then it all fell apart on the back. That's just how it goes sometimes I guess.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Jul 18, 2022)

Nope, just watch and beat off to the LPGA instead.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 18, 2022)

Sorry I’m not rich enough to.


----------



## EnemyStand (Jul 18, 2022)

Haven't played in a couple years. Wanted to try to get out this year but it isn't looking good...


----------



## Fate Fan (Jul 18, 2022)

InuRightsActivist said:


> I play extreme ice golf, does that count?


sadly no fren


Hüftpriester said:


> I took last summer off but have been starting up again over the past 2 months or so. Usually only play on Sundays but I have a few buddies who are really into and I've been improving my game with their help during weekday range sessions. Had the best front 9 of my life yesterday then it all fell apart on the back. That's just how it goes sometimes I guess.


front 9 is usually terrible for me and then I end strong. Don't have a lot of golf friends so I'm at a point I may just get a early tee time and play as a single. 



Goyaanisqatsi said:


> Nope, just watch and beat off to the LPGA instead.


LPGA girls are nice but I have an Asian preference any way 



A Welsh Cake said:


> Sorry I’m not rich enough to.


Anyone can play 2nd hand clubs are cheap at yard sales or ebay. And their are cheap courses as well!


EnemyStand said:


> Haven't played in a couple years. Wanted to try to get out this year but it isn't looking good...


That sucks to hear I haven't been able to go out alot this year and my game has definitely suffered cause of it. I set up a net in my backyard and have been hitting it but there really only good for general contact training, cant really tell if its a good shot or not


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jul 18, 2022)

Fate Fan said:


> front 9 is usually terrible for me and then I end strong. Don't have a lot of golf friends so I'm at a point I may just get a early tee time and play as a single.


Same for me usually but I started off with a par then got locked in and by the time we started the back 9, my friend told me I was 4 over. I think it got in my head cause I started putting up snowmen and hacking easy chip shots. By the time we hit 15, I was raging. But it's always good to get out there and I'm hoping I can keep improving.


Fate Fan said:


> Anyone can play 2nd hand clubs are cheap at yard sales or ebay. And their are cheap courses as well!


True, even in my overpriced suburban hellhole there are nice public courses that are $30 for 18 if you're willing to walk.

Just look at Cameron Smith, there's no way that guy came from money and he just won the British Open.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jul 18, 2022)

Just did my first 27 hole day a week ago.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 19, 2022)

I've been playing quite a bit. I got back into it during the pandemic. It's as frustrating and fun as ever, sometimes shot to shot.  Played 18 on sunday, I made 5 pars, 5 triples, a quad and 7 bogies. Missed 3 birdie putts inside 20 feet. My putting is terrible and we play for small amounts of money so no bullshit: play it as it lies, putt out, take your penalty strokes and such.


----------



## Fate Fan (Jul 19, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> True, even in my overpriced suburban hellhole there are nice public courses that are $30 for 18 if you're willing to walk.


I always consider going to the alking course here but the idea of shanking it and hitting a car or house freaks me out lol


737 MAX Stan Account said:


> Just did my first 27 hole day a week ago.


congrats haven't done more then 18 before what's it like?


thejackal said:


> I've been playing quite a bit. I got back into it during the pandemic. It's as frustrating and fun as ever, sometimes shot to shot.  Played 18 on sunday, I made 5 pars, 5 triples, a quad and 7 bogies. Missed 3 birdie putts inside 20 feet. My putting is terrible and we play for small amounts of money so no bullshit: play it as it lies, putt out, take your penalty strokes and such.


my putt game is the only thing I'm confident on I could one putt from the edges of the green and can read greens pretty nicely


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Jul 19, 2022)

Goyaanisqatsi said:


> Nope, just watch and beat off to the LPGA instead.


If you aren't jacking off to Nelly Korda, then there is no point in watching



As for me, usually play on the weekends. Shoot low 90s/high 80s on courses around 6500 yards or so. For some reason, I can hit my 7 iron-pitching wedge pretty far but 6 iron to driver doesn't go as far as it should but it goes far enough. Short game sucks ass. If I 2 putt every hole, it was a good round


----------



## EnemyStand (Jul 19, 2022)

You know, I see people bitching about their short game but mine was always pretty good. I can't drive for shit though.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Jul 19, 2022)

Once you get to a certain point with your drives or long irons, the best way to lower your score is the short game within 150 to 100 yards. Putting is tough and Rory proved that sometimes they don't drop but being able to put the ball in a spot that you could 1-2 putt every hole is going to massively improve your score


----------



## Fate Fan (Jul 20, 2022)

EnemyStand said:


> You know, I see people bitching about their short game but mine was always pretty good. I can't drive for shit though.


My dad was a  golf coach (at a college) and one and qualified for the US open one of the things he always said was how people learned to play the game changed so much he learned to play green back and now people are learning to play box down. Your gonna see more kids end up like Tiger where there backs are fucked and they have to completely change their game


----------



## thejackal (Jul 20, 2022)

EnemyStand said:


> You know, I see people bitching about their short game but mine was always pretty good. I can't drive for shit though.



I'm the same. Give me a wedge from 100 in and I'm within 20 feet usually. Give me a driver and I'm probably in the woods. I have a 3 hybrid that I can hit semi consistently to about 210-220 yards off the tee when I'm playing well.

My putting and driving are the worst aspects of my game. Chipping, pitching and short irons are pretty strong.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 20, 2022)

Stuck on base for the last while so the same 9 holes over and over again. That said it's dirt cheap to rent some clubs and a cart to shoot said 9 holes.

Unfortunately the rental sets have those newfangled drivers with the enormous heads and whippy shafts and I can't get consistent drives out of them. Meanwhile I can send balls down range with the shop's garage sale driver that has a smaller head and stiffer shaft. I don't get it. 



A Welsh Cake said:


> Sorry I’m not rich enough to.


Golf is simultaneously a cheap and an expensive sport. Whole club sets can be had on the cheap at garage or estate sales. Meanwhile some people spend thousands on professional gear.
If you're a newbie then expensive clubs and tour balls (shit like Titlist Pro-V1) won't be anything more than status symbols. They won't help your game until you're already good.
Stick with cheap clubs (ideally second-hand) and distance balls (Pinnacle Rush, Titlist Velocity, Noodle Long & Soft, etc.) because they are affordable and will help you improve. Cheap courses also exist, don't get all hung up on PGA shit when you're still a high handicap weekend hacker.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 20, 2022)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> If you're a newbie then expensive clubs and tour balls (shit like Titlist Pro-V1) won't be anything more than status symbols. They won't help your game until you're already good.


On the contrary I would encourage all newbies to buy Pro-V1s. I like finding those when looking for balls in the rough and OB (including my own), much better than the usual.

Seriously though at $4/ball you should just buy some X-Outs or other cheap bulk balls. There really isn't going to be any difference whatsoever from the balls you play or the clubs you use until you reach a pretty high level of play, and in fact buying more expensive clubs or balls could lead to difficulties because they're designed for more skilled players.

For example, if you buy a set of blade irons vs. the usual cavity irons for your first clubs you're going to have a very rough time.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 20, 2022)

Elbow Greased Strength said:


> On the contrary I would encourage all newbies to buy Pro-V1s. I like finding those when looking for balls in the rough and OB (including my own), much better than the usual.
> 
> Seriously though at $4/ball you should just buy some X-Outs or other cheap bulk balls. There really isn't going to be any difference whatsoever from the balls you play or the clubs you use until you reach a pretty high level of play, and in fact buying more expensive clubs or balls could lead to difficulties because they're designed for more skilled players.
> 
> For example, if you buy a set of blade irons vs. the usual cavity irons for your first clubs you're going to have a very rough time.


True on the V1s. They can be nice _if_  you can properly compress them. Slow swing speed = bad time. I've only recently been able to get straight drives on them but it's not very consistent.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 20, 2022)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> True on the V1s. They can be nice _if_  you can properly compress them. Slow swing speed = bad time. I've only recently been able to get straight drives on them but it's not very consistent.


Probably in the past 1-2 years I started noticing a difference once I corrected my drive and started getting better with my hybrid. I got a hybrid 4-5 to replace those irons I used for years and have been overall pretty impressed with how the Pro V1s work with both that and the driver. 

Normally I use Callaways or Slazengers as I still lose enough balls to avoid getting too crazy with the Pro V1s.

If you're not losing balls frequently and can get off the tee well it's not bad to have a sleeve or two on hand.


----------



## Aoluce (Jul 20, 2022)

Golf sometimes feels like a dying sport. Shame since it's so elegant.


----------



## EnemyStand (Jul 20, 2022)

Andal said:


> Golf sometimes feels like a dying sport. Shame since it's so elegant.


Disagree. Golf is one of those leisure sports literally anyone with two working arms and legs can play. I've seen old fatties waddle over and perfectly drive the ball 400 yards, Gigachads using the women's tees while his Gigastacy girlfriend shows him up, and everything in between. It's just so. Damn. Boring. To watch. Actually doing it is far more fun.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 20, 2022)

EnemyStand said:


> Disagree. Golf is one of those leisure sports literally anyone with two working arms and legs can play. I've seen old fatties waddle over and perfectly drive the ball 400 yards, Gigachads using the women's tees while his Gigastacy girlfriend shows him up, and everything in between. It's just so. Damn. Boring. To watch. Actually during it is far more fun.


Golf is better played than watched. I can fall asleep watching a PGA tournament yet one mildly decent drive, chip, or putt has me over the Moon. My eyes glaze over when Tiger Woods gets a birdie but I feel like a million dollars when I par. 

Bad drives are almost as fun as good ones. Watching your coworker slice three fairways over is damn funny. Then it happens to you and it's still kinda funny.


----------



## Fate Fan (Jul 20, 2022)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> Unfortunately the rental sets have those newfangled drivers with the enormous heads and whippy shafts and I can't get consistent drives out of them. Meanwhile I can send balls down range with the shop's garage sale driver that has a smaller head and stiffer shaft. I don't get it.


Clubhead speed meme is real

Speaking off Anyone ever try playing or messing around with only using woods instead of Irons?

Also what's everyone's thoughts on LIV?


----------



## EnemyStand (Jul 20, 2022)

Fate Fan said:


> Clubhead speed meme is real
> 
> Speaking off Anyone ever try playing or messing around with only using woods instead of Irons?


My woods hate me. That'd actual ruin the fun of the game for me. 


Fate Fan said:


> Also what's everyone's thoughts on LIV?


I don't think it'll go anywhere. I get the dream of making watching golf exciting, but it's a leisure sport. It'll only ever be so exciting. The Saudis attracted high level golfers with big paychecks, but will anyone outside the kingdom bother watching it? Hell, will anyone IN the kingdom watch it? I didn't know Saudis liked golf.

Feel bad for Greg Norman, though. He's gonna get culturally enriched when things don't go well. Saudis don't like losing money.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Jul 20, 2022)

Fate Fan said:


> Speaking off Anyone ever try playing or messing around with only using woods instead of Irons?


Woods are used when you have a slow swing. Since I swing like a maniac, I use only irons. Trying to get a 2 iron right now to avoid needing a 3-5 wood.




Fate Fan said:


> Also what's everyone's thoughts on LIV?


I love watching trashfires so I am all for it




Mr. Skeltal said:


> Bad drives are almost as fun as good ones. Watching your coworker slice three fairways over is damn funny. Then it happens to you and it's still kinda funny.


one of the best parts of golf is ripping on your buddies for sucking


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 21, 2022)

I played mini-golf a few times, if that counts


----------



## Fate Fan (Jul 21, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> Woods are used when you have a slow swing. Since I swing like a maniac, I use only irons. Trying to get a 2 iron right now to avoid needing a 3-5 wood.


Didnt know this I knew of the one guy on tour who only used woods however long ago that was



PipTheAlchemist said:


> I played mini-golf a few times, if that counts


Of course, did you win son?


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 21, 2022)

Fate Fan said:


> Of course, did you win son?


No. I fucking lost. The mini-golf course insulted my lack of co-ordination, so I got pissed, and broke the golfclub in half and shoved the two broken pieces up some kid's ass in a fit of uncontrollable tard-rage. I had to be escorted out of the building, and the guards beat the shit out of me. Not because I was much of a threat to them (they were armed with guns and shit). They just did it for fun, and because I smelled like rotten shit on that day (long story)


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Jul 21, 2022)

Fate Fan said:


> Didnt know this I knew of the one guy on tour who only used woods however long ago that was


I mean, I doubt this rule applies to tour players that much. I am speaking more from my experience and what I have seen others use. My buddy and my family have slower swings but do well with woods while they struggle with irons while I can't hit a wood to save my life (except a driver off a tee). But I can hit irons fairly well and they all struggle with their irons


----------



## EnemyStand (Jul 21, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> I mean, I doubt this rule applies to tour players that much. I am speaking more from my experience and what I have seen others use. My buddy and my family have slower swings but do well with woods while they struggle with irons while I can't hit a wood to save my life *(except a driver off a tee)*.


Well, look at you. Aren't you just a regular Phil Mickelson.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 21, 2022)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> Golf is better played than watched. I can fall asleep watching a PGA tournament yet one mildly decent drive, chip, or putt has me over the Moon. My eyes glaze over when Tiger Woods gets a birdie but I feel like a million dollars when I par.
> 
> Bad drives are almost as fun as good ones. Watching your coworker slice three fairways over is damn funny. Then it happens to you and it's still kinda funny.


The only shots that count are the ones where everybody is watching. Nothing worse than botching your tee shot on #1 to hit the most perfect long iron shot on your second stroke.

Best is when you pull off some sweet looking trick shot you know you could never do again in a million years. I threaded between two tree branches to punch out of the woods a couple weeks ago.


DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> Woods are used when you have a slow swing. Since I swing like a maniac, I use only irons. Trying to get a 2 iron right now to avoid needing a 3-5 wood.


If you can hit a 2-iron reliably I'd be really impressed, that requires a ton of skill not to spray all over the place and hit reliably. If you're hitting a 3 or a 4 reliably already you shouldn't have too much of a problem though.  Those low irons are the hardest clubs in the entire traditional list to hit, in fact the most recent set of clubs I got didn't even include a 4-iron.

Did include a gap wedge in addition to the sand/pitching ones which was much appreciated though.


----------



## Fate Fan (Jul 21, 2022)

My biggest issue with irons is always they feel so small on me compared to woods. I wish fittings were more affordable because just cause of my height I def need extended clubs and I feel like that's a decent part of my issue


----------



## Stoneheart (Jul 21, 2022)

does miniature golf count? i fucking love that, we have a blacklight mni golf place with a bar and its a blast.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Jul 21, 2022)

EnemyStand said:


> Well, look at you. Aren't you just a regular Phil Mickelson.


You are either good at golf or good at sex





Elbow Greased Strength said:


> If you can hit a 2-iron reliably I'd be really impressed, that requires a ton of skill not to spray all over the place and hit reliably. If you're hitting a 3 or a 4 reliably already you shouldn't have too much of a problem though.


I have a 4 iron that I can hit pretty reliably. Which was a monumental task over the past year cause I could barely hit a 5 iron last year



Elbow Greased Strength said:


> Did include a gap wedge in addition to the sand/pitching ones which was much appreciated though.


I have found that wedges are the most important clubs in the bag so I have 5 wedges in my bag atm. (Short game needs all the help it can lol)


----------



## EnemyStand (Jul 21, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> You are either good at golf or good at sex


Haha, FALSE!


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Jul 21, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> I have a 4 iron that I can hit pretty reliably. Which was a monumental task over the past year cause I could barely hit a 5 iron last year


You sound a lot like me, the 4-iron was the first low iron I could hit well and I used it for a long time, it really does feel good when it comes

I still keep my old 4 in my bag for long par 3's.  The hybrid 3-5 just isn't reliable at distance like a solid iron shot. 


DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> I have found that wedges are the most important clubs in the bag so I have 5 wedges in my bag atm. (Short game needs all the help it can lol)


I've got pitching, sand, 54 degree gap, and 60 degree flop from my Cobra set...I need all the help I can get as well. That last one has been my go-to over the past year since I got it, best damn chipping club I've ever owned. 

This past season has been hot and dry so the greens are fast as hell, which doesn't help at all as I suck at putting.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Jul 22, 2022)

Elbow Greased Strength said:


> You sound a lot like me, the 4-iron was the first low iron I could hit well and I used it for a long time, it really does feel good when it comes
> 
> I still keep my old 4 in my bag for long par 3's. The hybrid 3-5 just isn't reliable at distance like a solid iron shot.


The 2 iron is something I hope to just hit when the ball needs to go far and doesn't need to necessarily be accurate. The 4 and 5 iron do a predictable distance and fairly accurate




Elbow Greased Strength said:


> I've got pitching, sand, 54 degree gap, and 60 degree flop from my Cobra set...I need all the help I can get as well. That last one has been my go-to over the past year since I got it, best damn chipping club I've ever owned.
> 
> This past season has been hot and dry so the greens are fast as hell, which doesn't help at all as I suck at putting.


My pitching is 43 degrees. Then I have a 48, 52, 56, and 60 degree wedge. I am starting to learn a half swing with the wedges so I don't have to just muscle a full swing with the 60 or 56 degree wedge every time


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 22, 2022)

Elbow Greased Strength said:


> The only shots that count are the ones where everybody is watching. Nothing worse than botching your tee shot on #1 to hit the most perfect long iron shot on your second stroke.
> 
> Best is when you pull off some sweet looking trick shot you know you could never do again in a million years. I threaded between two tree branches to punch out of the woods a couple weeks ago.


I've muffed so many goddamn times on the hole 1 tee box and it's still somewhat funny. My favorite bad shot was a good sounding hit that popped the ball up a couple hundred feet only for it to land 70 yards from the tee box.
At least I made it past the women's tee box

My favorite shot was a fairway stroke that got me within 12 feet of the hole on a par 4. I botched the birdie putt but oh well, my high handicap ass got a par and that's what counts.



Stoneheart said:


> does miniature golf count? i fucking love that, we have a blacklight mni golf place with a bar and its a blast.


I would recommend mini golf for putting practice if you use a real golf ball (2 or more layers) instead of the normal mini golf balls.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Jul 22, 2022)

I used to play more, but I just don't have the time these days. I'm really glad I learned though; no one wants to get stuck and say "sorry I don't know how" when there's a business opportunity. Played a week ago and shot 102, so I'm out of practice in my short game but my drive is still straight as an arrow and about 230 yds.


Hüftpriester said:


> True, even in my overpriced suburban hellhole there are nice public courses that are $30 for 18 if you're willing to walk.


Just so you know, this is a uniquely American experience, particularly the southern US. Everywhere else in the world, a round of golf is minimum $100 unless you're going to a literal hole. I split my time between where I'm from and Florida, and Florida is like a golfer's paradise... I dunno if it's just low property taxes or the fact that they can operate all year round, but you're into some pretty OK courses for $35, and that includes cart fee and lunch at the turn.


Elbow Greased Strength said:


> Seriously though at $4/ball you should just buy some X-Outs or other cheap bulk balls. There really isn't going to be any difference whatsoever from the balls you play or the clubs you use until you reach a pretty high level of play, and in fact buying more expensive clubs or balls could lead to difficulties because they're designed for more skilled players.


One thing I would say is invest in some fitted clubs. It's a real pain to change club lengths. I usually buy a couple of 24 packs of Pinnacles or something before the summer. Florida has divers that scour the water hazards for golf balls, so I usually buy a big bag of them at the flea market for $20 or so.


----------



## 俺たちファームズでノッテる (Jul 28, 2022)

I have been getting into it as of late, gotta say,  I love it. I made the discovery that I am a *lefty* when it comes to swinging. I'm saving up to get a set of lefty clubs. It's a fun sport. 


I am interested in what the LIV tour has to offer, I know gets a lot of flak from the golfing community, but those folks have never experienced actual competition. The PGA crippled itself when it decided to be a non profit to avoid taxes. Since they can't give the same amount of money that the fucking Saudis can give. My family is really into the golfing and were very excited about it. So I think this thing has some legs, tho who am I to predict a sports leagues longevity.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Jul 28, 2022)

俺たちファームズでノッテる said:


> I have been getting into it as of late, gotta say, I love it. I made the discovery that I am a *lefty* when it comes to swinging. I'm saving up to get a set of lefty clubs. It's a fun sport.


if you wait for out of season golf, you can get a really good set of lefty clubs for very cheap if they are used


----------



## EnemyStand (Jul 29, 2022)

俺たちファームズでノッテる said:


> I have been getting into it as of late, gotta say,  I love it. I made the discovery that I am a *lefty* when it comes to swinging. I'm saving up to get a set of lefty clubs. It's a fun sport.
> 
> 
> I am interested in what the LIV tour has to offer, I know gets a lot of flak from the golfing community, but those folks have never experienced actual competition. The PGA crippled itself when it decided to be a non profit to avoid taxes. Since they can't give the same amount of money that the fucking Saudis can give. My family is really into the golfing and were very excited about it. So I think this thing has some legs, tho who am I to predict a sports leagues longevity.


Charles Barclay dropped out, and the guy's a pretty smart businessman. My money's still on crash and burn.


----------



## 俺たちファームズでノッテる (Jul 29, 2022)

EnemyStand said:


> My money's still on crash and burn.


They just signed Bubba Watson


----------



## EnemyStand (Jul 29, 2022)

俺たちファームズでノッテる said:


> They just signed Bubba Watson


Cool. Now ask someone who doesn't pay attention to golf what that means.

Listen, golf has a viewership problem. It's slow paced, dull, and unless you play yourself there's not much for you to actually watch. There's not much for the average person to sink their teeth into. It's more than the source of the money, I speak only about income. It's possible I could be wrong and this thing blows up and there's a golf Renaissance in this country thanks to the Saudis...but be honest, do you think those odds are less than 10:1?


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Jul 29, 2022)

EnemyStand said:


> Cool. Now ask someone who doesn't pay attention to golf what that means.
> 
> Listen, golf has a viewership problem. It's slow paced, dull, and unless you play yourself there's not much for you to actually watch. There's not much for the average person to sink their teeth into. It's more than the source of the money, I speak only about income. It's possible I could be wrong and this thing blows up and there's a golf Renaissance in this country thanks to the Saudis...but be honest, do you think those odds are less than 10:1?


The problem is that you assume the Saudi's are interested in making money on this investment instead of trying to change their image. If they sink a few hundred million and lose it but their country's image is repaired and they can diversify their economy, then they will gladly do it. Only way this thing fails is if the Saudi's deem their purpose for starting this a failure or the PGA comes to their senses and restructures everything to address the concern of golfers


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jul 31, 2022)

Anyone play this weekend? I broke 90 for the first time in like 5 years. Also got to see my buddy hit an eagle on a great shot, like 160 yards out but downhill and in the rough. Over a tree line, one bounce on the green and in the hole. It was pretty sweet to watch.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 1, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Anyone play this weekend? I broke 90 for the first time in like 5 years. Also got to see my buddy hit an eagle on a great shot, like 160 yards out but downhill and in the rough. Over a tree line, one bounce on the green and in the hole. It was pretty sweet to watch.


Played twice this weekend and broke 90 both times. Didn't see any birdies but I finally got my 2 iron in and decided to go to the range after my 2 rounds. Figured out how to hit it. Now I have a fairway iron that goes 220 easily so thats nice


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 1, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> Played twice this weekend and broke 90 both times. Didn't see any birdies but I finally got my 2 iron in and decided to go to the range after my 2 rounds. Figured out how to hit it. Now I have a fairway iron that goes 220 easily so thats nice


Nice. Breaking 90 is tough for me, I've probably only done it a handful of times. But this was the first time I felt like I could've done better. I was so hype after I added up my score, I swear I could've walked another 18. Now I'm champing at the bit to get back out there.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Aug 1, 2022)

I impulsively hit golf balls like Sammy Davis Jr,  I went to the driving range alot when I was a kid with my family so its never been a competitive game for me on a green. Before I left wisconsin I did hit a full course with some coworkers, but it was kind of a flat meh that made the half course I usually hit look like a fairytale forest when I convinced them to take the drive down there the next week. Theres apparently several greens in the town near me but I'm not to hyped about golfing in the desert 


EnemyStand said:


> Cool. Now ask someone who doesn't pay attention to golf what that means.
> 
> Listen, golf has a viewership problem. It's slow paced, dull, and unless you play yourself there's not much for you to actually watch. There's not much for the average person to sink their teeth into. It's more than the source of the money, I speak only about income. It's possible I could be wrong and this thing blows up and there's a golf Renaissance in this country thanks to the Saudis...but be honest, do you think those odds are less than 10:1?


Its really like taking the pace laps from any automotive race, or crowd/dugout shots when someone gets drilled then mixing it with the aforementioned commentary. IG there's some humor in it supposedly being a highbrow "sport" while the commentators manage to say madden level goofy crap every 5 minutes.


----------



## Fate Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

DamnWolves! said:


> Just so you know, this is a uniquely American experience, particularly the southern US. Everywhere else in the world, a round of golf is minimum $100 unless you're going to a literal hole. I split my time between where I'm from and Florida, and Florida is like a golfer's paradise... I dunno if it's just low property taxes or the fact that they can operate all year round, but you're into some pretty OK courses for $35, and that includes cart fee and lunch at the turn.


Alot of the places near me are getting up there in price. $35 isn't too bad but when its only 9 holes on a shitty course that's when I start to feel like I'm getting ripped off. But still nice to see it put into perspective


EnemyStand said:


> Listen, golf has a viewership problem. It's slow paced, dull, and unless you play yourself there's not much for you to actually watch. There's not much for the average person to sink their teeth into. It's more than the source of the money, I speak only about income. It's possible I could be wrong and this thing blows up and there's a golf Renaissance in this country thanks to the Saudis...but be honest, do you think those odds are less than 10:1?


I think the only way we see a golf renaissance is if they go back to allowing you to right off country clubs and golf clubs as business expenses (think they were technically filed under something else) Saudi's will give this a go for 5 or 10 years and see how everything plays out and reacts. PGA players want LIV players banned from all Majors which is only gonna end in a shitshow. I think if A Major ban does happen your gonna see new Majors pop up at places like Oakmont where there's been Majors played before. 

Moral of the story is The next year is gonna affect golf for the next decade


Hüftpriester said:


> Anyone play this weekend? I broke 90 for the first time in like 5 years. Also got to see my buddy hit an eagle on a great shot, like 160 yards out but downhill and in the rough. Over a tree line, one bounce on the green and in the hole. It was pretty sweet to watch.


only played 9 holes but on every single fucking one I shot 6 be it a par 3, 4, or 5... I could get to the green in 1 or 2 then fuck up my chipping till I either get nervous and putt it on or get lucky and have it not fly across the green.  



EnemyStand said:


> Charles Barclay dropped out, and the guy's a pretty smart businessman. My money's still on crash and burn.


I'm gonna say he heard or can guess the type of treatment the wider sports world will give LIV and decided the reputational "damage" as of now isnt worth it. 

Remember its fine to play on Saudi courses and take their money and praise them...Until they start competing against you and all of a sudden its blood money...


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 1, 2022)

Fate Fan said:


> I could get to the green in 1 or 2 then fuck up my chipping till I either get nervous and putt it on or get lucky and have it not fly across the green.


With those short chips, I always like to keep all the weight on my front foot. Then I'll line the ball up near my back foot. The back swing is short but I try to keep it swift and follow through. I used to always chip over the green whenever I was within 20-30 yards but have gotten a lot better.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 1, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Nice. Breaking 90 is tough for me, I've probably only done it a handful of times. But this was the first time I felt like I could've done better. I was so hype after I added up my score, I swear I could've walked another 18. Now I'm champing at the bit to get back out there.


I use to shoot mid 90s all the time. But I went to see a golf instructor about my short game and he changed 2 things for me that really improved me game. 

1- I have 4 wedges between 48 degrees and 60 that don't include a pitching wedge. He just had me perform these half-swings with each of the wedges and had me measure out those distances. I added in a little wrist movements for the 52 and 48 degree wedges but for the most part, anything between 30 and 120 yards is almost a guaranteed hit now. That has saved me a few strokes now that I can just half swing a 52 or 48 degree wedge instead of trying to full swing a 56 degree and cleaning up the mess

2- Putting with a pitching wedge. Anything within 10 yards of the green is now just my pitching wedge. I just deloft my pitching wedge a bit and basically putt it onto the green. Just read the slope a bit and play it like that. All you really need is to pick a landing spot and let the ball hit there, check up, and roll towards the green. I have gotten it to the point where 75% of the time, I only need a single putt after that pitch.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 1, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> That has saved me a few strokes now that I can just half swing a 52 or 48 degree wedge instead of trying to full swing a 56 degree and cleaning up the mess


I messed around with this today and it was working really well for me. There was one hole on the back 9 where I was about 75 yards out and my friends started yelling at me during my practice swings. That's a baby swing, they said. Take at least 3/4 backswing, they said. We were losing daylight and I just wanted them to stfu so I did and hit well over the green. Then I told them to fuck off, dropped a ball, did my half swing and wound up 5 yards from the pin. I guess they assumed I was hitting a 60 but had the 52 locked in all day. Definitely gonna keep working on that approach.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 2, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> I messed around with this today and it was working really well for me. There was one hole on the back 9 where I was about 75 yards out and my friends started yelling at me during my practice swings. That's a baby swing, they said. Take at least 3/4 backswing, they said. We were losing daylight and I just wanted them to stfu so I did and hit well over the green. Then I told them to fuck off, dropped a ball, did my half swing and wound up 5 yards from the pin. I guess they assumed I was hitting a 60 but had the 52 locked in all day. Definitely gonna keep working on that approach.


Man it seems like such a cop out, especially with friends laughing at the half swing. But once you start realizing how far and accurate it travels it becomes a god send to your game. And once you figure out the distances for each of your wedges with that swing, it becomes lights out for your short game.

If you get really good, try adding some wrist action into the swing. I am at this point but need to get that down a bit more consistently. But the wrist will add spin to the ball and make it stop better


----------



## 俺たちファームズでノッテる (Aug 2, 2022)

A little update on my end, I got my set of clubs! I have been enjoying them thoroughly at the local driving range.  I hit my driver a little left but I always get a nice bit of distance, my irons are also nice and I am getting much better at hitting those fucking things. The one thing I do have to say about getting lefty gear is that its a bit fickle as you may go into the store looking for a particular set but may end up with something else ( it makes sense since lefties only make up about 5-10% of golfers) but regardless I am thoroughly enjoying them. I am gonna go to a par 3 course to try them out with my family and see how they do, and maybe sneak a top golf visit.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 2, 2022)

俺たちファームズでノッテる said:


> A little update on my end, I got my set of clubs! I have been enjoying them thoroughly at the local driving range.  I hit my driver a little left but I always get a nice bit of distance, my irons are also nice and I am getting much better at hitting those fucking things. The one thing I do have to say about getting lefty gear is that its a bit fickle as you may go into the store looking for a particular set but may end up with something else ( it makes sense since lefties only make up about 5-10% of golfers) but regardless I am thoroughly enjoying them. I am gonna go to a par 3 course to try em out with my family and see how they do at top golf.


Thats amazing. Love going to par 3 courses as well starting out


----------



## 俺たちファームズでノッテる (Aug 2, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> Thats amazing. Love going to par 3 courses as well starting out


They make a lot of sense nice and fun easy courses, I want to have a good time golfing. Imo I think going to Mini golf courses will help you out immensely with putting.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 2, 2022)

俺たちファームズでノッテる said:


> They make a lot of sense nice and fun easy courses, I want to have a good time golfing. Imo I think going to Mini golf courses will help you out immensely with putting.


Par 3 courses are amazing because even with a bad shot, you really aren't that far away with your second shot so you don't get that discouraged. Mini golf can help with your putting but you should bring your own ball and putter if you are trying to work on putting. Otherwise you are basically just having fun (which again, nothing wrong with that)


----------



## 俺たちファームズでノッテる (Aug 2, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> Par 3 courses are amazing because even with a bad shot, you really aren't that far away with your second shot so you don't get that discouraged. Mini golf can help with your putting but you should bring your own ball and putter if you are trying to work on putting. Otherwise you are basically just having fun (which again, nothing wrong with that)


we're all about having fun here on the fucking kiwi fucking farms


----------



## Fate Fan (Aug 7, 2022)

俺たちファームズでノッテる said:


> A little update on my end, I got my set of clubs! I have been enjoying them thoroughly at the local driving range.  I hit my driver a little left but I always get a nice bit of distance, my irons are also nice and I am getting much better at hitting those fucking things. The one thing I do have to say about getting lefty gear is that its a bit fickle as you may go into the store looking for a particular set but may end up with something else ( it makes sense since lefties only make up about 5-10% of golfers) but regardless I am thoroughly enjoying them. I am gonna go to a par 3 course to try them out with my family and see how they do, and maybe sneak a top golf visit.


Awesome!!!! I got my new Sub70 driver a bit ago and playing with it has been a game changer and i'm waiting on my wedge from them to come in

Also anyone else use clubs that they really shouldn't for certain distances? What I mean is that I've started using a utility wood anytime im 150 yards out which is on the lower end of my range with it. I guess what I'm asking is do you guys tend to max your range with certain clubs or prefer to hit on the low end of your range


Also in boring Course news Oakmont is gonna shutdown for 2 years while they work on it. Wonder whats its gonna look and play like when its all said and done


Spoiler: Born to late



I Really wish I was born Early enough to have played on Oakmont east before the PGA fucked it  also that I was old enough to properly play it when we were members


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 7, 2022)

I think this was the best weekend of golf I have ever played. Genuinely don't know what was more impressive


Friday I played at an executive course front 9. Shot a 36 on a par 34 over 2700 yards. 7 pars 2 bogeys

Sunday morning 
Played 18 at a really good course. Par 72 almost 6600 yards. Got 2 birdies and shot an 84.

I owe my current success to the half swing wedge shot and the mastered 2 putt. Once I got those down, the entire game becomes getting the ball within 130 yards of the green as quickly as possible


----------



## Fate Fan (Aug 15, 2022)

Saturday played my worst round of golf ever. Have since decided to change the weights around in my driver and go back to slower swing speeds. Only positive was my putts and bunker work.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 15, 2022)

Fate Fan said:


> Saturday played my worst round of golf ever. Have since decided to change the weights around in my driver and go back to slower swing speeds. Only positive was my putts and bunker work.


This weekend was terrible for me. My short game is god awful and my low irons were just pulling constantly


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 30, 2022)

Anyone ever play night golf with glow in the dark balls? Watching a nice tee shot is aesthetic as fuck.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 30, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Anyone ever play night golf with glow in the dark balls? Watching a nice tee shot is aesthetic as fuck.


I have wanted to do this but I think those balls and tee times are too expensive to do that


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 30, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> I have wanted to do this but I think those balls and tee times are too expensive to do that


True. I was pretty lucky to have played last night. One of my friends caddies at a country club and gets us out on Monday afternoons so we kind of just stayed out there, lol. My other friend lives right off the course, he had the glow balls. They are expensive though, I think he said $12 a pop. Definitely gives some extra motivation to keep your ball in play. A well struck tee shot looks like a shooting star, it's pretty wild. We played until around midnight and the only reason we called it a night was cause we had an electric cart that was showing low battery. Otherwise we probably would've been out there drinking and playing all night and I'd be so much more hung over than I currently am lol.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Aug 30, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> True. I was pretty lucky to have played last night. One of my friends caddies at a country club and gets us out on Monday afternoons so we kind of just stayed out there, lol. My other friend lives right off the course, he had the glow balls. They are expensive though, I think he said $12 a pop. Definitely gives some extra motivation to keep your ball in play. A well struck tee shot looks like a shooting star, it's pretty wild. We played until around midnight and the only reason we called it a night was cause we had an electric cart that was showing low battery. Otherwise we probably would've been out there drinking and playing all night and I'd be so much more hung over than I currently am lol.


That sounds amazing tbh


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 31, 2022)

DSP's Tax Lawyer said:


> That sounds amazing tbh


As long as you know the course you're playing, it's a great time. I'm hoping to get a few more in before the season ends.


----------

